# Lucky's new sister Kit



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

What a gorgeous pup - there is nothing like a friendly big brother for helping a baby puppy settle in! I do not envy you those two beautiful white coats when it turns muddy, though...


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Oh my goodness, how cute! She reminds me of the Great Pyrenees we had when I was a kid. I guess they're fairly similar breeds (being fluffy white livestock guardian dogs).

Anyway, big, fluffy dogs make such adorable puppies. That's great that she and Lucky are getting along so well!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

The Kit is out of the bag! She is such a gorgeous girl. So glad it's going well


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Wow, Kit is so cute. It's wonderful how Kit and Lucky have bonded and Lucky is showing her the ropes.

You must have your hands full now with the two puppies in addition to your other pets.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Welcome to Kit - such a gorgeous puppy!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Congratulations! She is adorable! Hope Lucky continues to show Kit the ropes!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh my! She's adorable! How sweet Lucky is to be such a good brother to her! I imagine your days are going to be very 'hairy' now! LOL!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

What a pretty puppy she is, they look so happy together! How big will she be grown?


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

She will be 85 lbs ish but the same height as a large male standard poodle. My previous girl was 68 lbs but she was smaller than the norm although I've seen an adult Maremmas twice. The mom is short but is about 90lbs and Kit is one of the smallest one in the litter. 

Oh yes the shedding. It has already begun! I vacuum at least once a day but when this one gets dirty I brush it off pretty easily. Lucky is a 2 hour bath + brush. Lucky's coat is really changing. I miss his soft coat. It is getting dense and coarse. I honestly don't mind the shedding anymore. My sofa, bedding, and chairs are all white. My clothing is now also mostly white lol. I kinda purchased my furniture to match my dog so I have to clean up less. lol I acquiring white furniture years ago when I rescued my previous Maremma. I still own 5 vacuum cleaners and have great relationships with the local vacuum repair people of the 10-mile radius. If anyone has any questions on vacuums, I'm the person to ask. :aetsch:

Some of the difference between Lucky and Kit. Lucky is very quiet. He never barks whereas Kit play barks and whines a lot. I think this maybe a difference in their breeds but also their age when I first got them. Lucky was 16 weeks old and already potty trained. Kit is still working on it. We are down to maybe one accident a day and she has never lived indoors until I brought her home at 8 weeks. Kit is a lot calmer than Lucky as a puppy and I remember a trainer told me Lucky was the calmest puppy they've ever met. Lucky is on the shy side and Kit is literally afraid of nothing. We took her to the farmer's market and there was a train station nearby. We were half a block from the train going by and she was still curious to go closer. Kit also seems to enjoy the water whereas Lucky scuttles around the pool. He hates baths so much he avoids coming if I call him into the room next to the bathroom where he always gets bathed. Lucky has stealthy intelligence. I've thrown out a tiny pepperoni bit in a trash with multiple paper towels wrapping it. I told him to leave it and I took a nap. I woke up and saw the tiniest pepperoni bit fished out of trash bin with a ton of shredded paper. He carefully took out the wrapped pepperoni and left the trash pretty intact. I was a bit shocked he didn't make a mess and waited for me to fall asleep. By comparison, it took me 10 min to teach Kit sit at 8 weeks. I think food motivated dogs learn faster. It took Lucky days to learn sit at 16 weeks and I had to try 5 different kinds of treats. My training with Lucky is going really well. I should video record his progress and post it. 

One of my friends has a spoo and she is thinking about getting a second dog upon hearing how successful Kit and Lucky are. I have met her dog and it is very high strung. When it gets excited it almost knocked me over whereas Lucky has never jumped on me before. I had advised her to wait for her pup calmed down or is a bit more advanced with his training. Not sure if it came off hypocritical but I think the reason it has been easy for me is because Lucky is really well trained and very calm indoors.
These are the photos from the day I got her home to FL. As you can see she was smaller.


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

Congratulations snow on your new puppy!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Oh snow, she's absolutely gorgeous!!! So happy for you!!!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Fun to read about maremma sheepdogs. Sounds like they are good with all of their household members including all types of critters. Are they hard to train? One site said they don't do well in obedience because they are independent problem solvers and do things their own way. Love the way she plops on top of Lucky in the crate. Darling!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

My last Maremma had some aggression issues but knew sit, down, roll over and paw. She was not so good at come on command. I think she is more like a cat but she always came when it was pizza [emoji487] time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

If the Maremma is any thing like a Kuvasz, socialize, socialize, and socialize. Do it while they are young and impressionable. Kit is a surefire cutie!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Don't know anything about this breed but she sure is gorgeous. How wonderful they get along so well.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Welcome Kit! She is gorgeous. We had a maremma pup in puppy school - he and Rory were great friends.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

She is adorable!!! Congrats on the new addition, and I can't wait to see her grow up!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

People keep telling me Kit is doubling in size so I decided to take some photos of her before she got really big. We went around my neighborhood today because the weather was great. This was the best shot out of 100 photos. They were mostly photos of her behind lol.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Oh, my! That's a cover girl picture! Get her an agent


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Kit is so cute great Lucky is being a good big brother. I find it easier to house train with another dog present


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

glorybeecosta said:


> Kit is so cute great Lucky is being a good big brother. I find it easier to house train with another dog present




Thank you Glory. I think so too but I do think it depends on the energy of the specific dogs. I've seen my neighbor's two labs them knock down kids and adults a few times. They are 1 week apart. They are really friendly but also extremely extremely high energy. I am happy they both don't jump on people [emoji16] although Kit likes to sit sleep on Lucky. These two are very bonded to each other and I love seeing them play.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Mfmst said:


> Oh, my! That's a cover girl picture! Get her an agent




Aww thanks I am gonna start a scrapbook [emoji847]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Charmed said:


> If the Maremma is any thing like a Kuvasz, socialize, socialize, and socialize. Do it while they are young and impressionable. Kit is a surefire cutie!




Thank you for the advice. I've met a Kuvasz at akc nationals boy those guys are huge. I am really happy to have her at 8 weeks and we did a lot of socialization this weekend. LGDs can be very aloof about strangers so I wanted to socialize her early. So far so good. Lucky teaches Kit to love strangers. I like going to the weekend farmers markets and had some brunch. Here are some more photos. Kit likes to sit in the little dog booster seat in my car but she won't fit for long. She is great in cars and likes to look outside windows. Everyone brings their dogs to the weekend farmers market and you see a lot of rare breeds and people even bring their cats







. I took some photos of a standard poodle puppy and her sibling.




































Opps here is the photo with the big standard poodle. I added the wrong one earlier. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Oh, I am so happy for you. Kit looks adorable and I think it is great that Lucky has a playmate.

Congratulations!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Photos from my phone
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

She is adorable!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh my goodness! She's not only adorable, she's beautiful. Congratulations! What a neat dog. I love that breed and other sheep guardian breeds. My neighbors have a Great Pyrenees. Wonderful. It's great how the two are getting along and how you've discovered how, in many ways it's easier to have two somewhat close in age. Terrific pictures!


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Looking great! Just a little warning to make sure Kit gets to have some fun experiences without Lucky, too...Cleo spent her first year with us always going everywhere with Archie, and now if I separate them she gets nervous and hides until he comes back.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Thank you! Great idea lisasgirl. They are quite into each other. However, I think Kit finds Lucky a bit intimidating when he gets excited. Lucky gets very bouncy in comparison to other breeds. It is like he has springs in his legs. He also likes to use his paws and sometimes he literally hugs other dogs. It is cute but intimidating from a smaller dog's perspective. While Kit finds him intimidating, Lucky doesn't like to sleep with Kit in his crate. I had purchased a second crate for the puppy. Kit likes to sprawl when she sleeps with her four legs stretched out. Lucky is forced to squeeze in the corner and doesn't want to wake her up. I think he finds it irritating. A few nights ago, I tried to put Lucky in with her at night and he ran away and hid under the bed and wouldn't come out. I recognized he doesn't want to be in there with her at night. So I Kit sleeps alone at night and Lucky sleeps next to the crate. They still get crated together for short periods of time during the day ie 10 min if I need to step out of the room. I don't trust the puppy with my property at all. Kit is a chewer and she has destroyed the charger to my new MacBook Pro. Thankfully Apple decided to make two piece charging cables now so it was only $20 to replace.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes, for sure great point lisasgirl. Both pups need fun together time and special one on one time!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Kit is adorable!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

My DH got me this dog flower creation today! I am so [emoji4]!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

How thoughtful of your husband and what a creative arrangement! Love it!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi guys it is a great Saturday! Kit goes kayaking. She was amazing and slept most of the time. Lucky goes to Disney animal kingdom [emoji16]and loved it!































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Your dogs lead such fun and enriching lives, snow! Just wonderful  Love the pics, especially Kit in the kayak, looking like she's in heaven! 

BTW, wishing you a belated Happy Birthday!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Here is a video of them playing together. Lucky will hug Kit with his giant paws. You can catch it in the middle of the video. Kit would climb all over him. I wish I caught that but no luck. Also yes...Lucky blends in very well with the sofa. lol My fur throw is a bit matted. LOL


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

snow0160 said:


> Here is a video of them playing together. Lucky will hug Kit with his giant paws. You can catch it in the middle of the video. Kit would climb all over him. I wish I caught that but no luck. Also yes...Lucky blends in very well with the sofa. lol My fur throw is a bit matted. LOL
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=riOOLbNbDYo



LOVE all of the pictures, and video too! Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Oh my gosh, that flower creation is just too much! How very creative!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Maybe Kit has found an easy way to herd/guard Lucky. Sit on him!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I've never seen a dog have more fun than Kit on a boat. Lol she just LOVED it! I need to buy a second kayak to fit a full grown dog like lucky or kit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

That floral arrangement is adorable, but not as cute as watching Kit and Lucky play or Kit on the kayak.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Great photos and video! I've never seen a flower arrangement like that, beautiful and creative.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh my gosh, they are sweet together! Lucky is an amazing big brother :love2:


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Took more photos yesterday


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I have already designated Kit as my online therapy puppy. Every time I see her picture, I feel happier and more positive in these stressful times. She always looks like she's smiling


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I know this isn't Kit but I'm really proud of this photo. It is actually a screenshot of a video recording










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

snow0160 said:


> I know this isn't Kit but I'm really proud of this photo. It is actually a screenshot of a video recording
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All I can say is, WOW!! ❤


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Thank you guys. I'm happy to bring smiles. 

I believe these swans were making a nest...here is the same swans from another angle and an unedited photo of Kit










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Kit and Lucky together are just precious....can't wait to watch Kit grow up and be HUGE!!!!! LOL!
Do they shed a lot? (Maremmas)


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Do they shed a lot you say? LOL yes!! I have a collection of vacuum cleaners. Dyson V6 is my go to vacuum. I also know the best lint removal products out there. I have most of them. They shed heavily in spring or basically right now. I vacuum twice a day. I know the shedding seems annoying but Lucky's 2.5-hour grooming sessions drive my dh crazy. I have a bad back so I can't carry him into the shower and onto the grooming table. We have been avoiding the local dog park because it has a lake and muddy sand area. He always comes back filthy and we don't want him to catch anything before Kit's 4th set of shots. 
Kit went to the vet yesterday to get her second set of vaccines and was super! She didn't even flinch! The vet did a double take and asked how old and we said 11 weeks. He goes man this one is going to be HUGE. He said the same thing about Lucky and he is like 52lbs right now with ginormous paws. I think they are gonna be about the same size but she will weigh more.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Someone just texted me from when I just got Lucky and found his old photo. Here is a cute side by side comparison. They are approximately the same size in the photos










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh my gosh, she is growing so fast! I mean, the bigger dogs do, but it never ceases to amaze me. She sounds like she's doing just great!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Thanks zooeysmom! I took her to the vet the other day for second set of shots and she weighed in at 22lbs at 11 weeks. Lucky was 27 lbs at 16 weeks. She was pug sized when I got her. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

TGIF! 








Going through old photos on my phone and realized the little dudes never really get showcased. I thought the photo is a great photo of how I usually feel on Friday's lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

@ Farmers market: Kit meets a poodle and an English golden retriever puppy of the same age































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Kit had a Puppachino today hehe. We did a drive thru and Starbucks man gave Kit a treat. She liked it so much the cup got stuck on her snout. She also made a new friend. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Aww, cute! Who is the therapy dog she met?


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

zooeysmom said:


> Aww, cute! Who is the therapy dog she met?




That is Hero the therapy dog. I take Kit to my therapy sessions. She is gonna have the same training as Lucky. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

You are doing a wonderful job of socializing her and giving her so many fun experiences. How nice the Golden was a therapy dog - neutral and sweet.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Such cute photos! Just super how she's getting out and about.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

It is a beautiful Sunday and the weather is super nice. We went out for a family stroll at the back end of our neighborhood. I recorded this video and we ran into another poodle mix who used to play with Lucky when he was a young puppy. https://youtu.be/jPv-xXUzuM4

Since cutting Lucky's hair he is always looking cold even though it is in the 60s here in Florida and 75 degrees inside.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

LOVE Lucky's short haircut! And what a nice walking path you have! Those ducks would've fascinated my girl!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Kit is getting big at 16 weeks!!! Alll puppies seem to get long and then tall. Kit is still much shorter hehe.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I love this photo! She is quite photogenic.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

What is her personality like so far? That is a beautiful picture!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

That is a good question, thank you for asking. I figured Kit would be like my last Maremma but she is very different. Kit is very VERY friendly, which was something I did not expect given how territorial and aloof my last Maremma had been. Kit is not shy at all and so far I've done everything I can to prevent any bad encounters since 8 weeks of age. She is exceedingly confident and curious. This dog is exceedingly outgoing. She loves to explore new things including vacuums, strange sounds, new people. Her favorite thing is jumping into the car and going on a ride because she knows it is adventure time. By contrast it took Lucky two months to willingly jump into the car and not look upset during the ride. She loves when a new person or a family walks in her direction. She loves to be petted and people love her in return. I take her to the farmers market on Saturdays and we get stopped every 5 min with people asking questions about her...particularly what breed she is because she doesn't have the Pyrenees double dew claws. I joked about making a sign for her to wear that says "Hi I am a Maremma Sheepdog". She gets super excited to meet people of all sizes big and small as long as they scratch her head and rub her belly. She flops right over and sticks her tough out. There are a few things about her that is very different from Lucky: 1. Her gait- she is very VERY uncoordinated. I had looked at LGDs (livestock guardian dog)development patterns and they are all late bloomers. They also are not as agile as poodles in general. They like to sit and watch and chill rather than run around and retrieve. 2. She is very vocal- Lucky is a never bark dog and this one barks all the time i.e. Need to potty, hungry, thirsty, or when she wants to play in general. 3. Lucky primarily enjoys other dogs but Kit REALLY loves people. My previous Maremma hated strangers but Kit actually loves the UPS amazon delivery man. Heh. The only issue we are working on is excitement peeing. She pees a little when she is over excited. I have no idea if I got super lucky with Kit or the fact that she is from a really amazing breeder. Both her parents had excellent personality, health, and were beautiful. The breeder is awesome and tested for elbow, hips, and even microchipped and registered her. 

ETA: Kit does like to sass you sometimes when you tell her no but is obedient and especially if there is a tasty treat. Training Lucky and Kit was a very different experience. Kit learns fast but also forgets fast whereas Lucky is very observant and is almost learning your behavioral pattern. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

So interesting! It's such a rare breed. Is the Maremma purpose more guardian of the flock rather than herding? She could charm any predators with that smile, maybe sheep too. A bark would be a must. With poodles it's often the snooze alarm action on your leg! I am so happy that she's a social butterfly/belly up/sit on Lucky puppy.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Kit is a beauty that's for sure. It's funny how different personalities can be even within the same breed, they have their own ways.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

We took Lucky and Kit a dog park in St. Petersburg Florida. It is called Fort de Soto. A friend told me about it months ago and I looked it up and it was rated as one of the best dog park in the country. So I wanted to see what the fuss was all about especially before Lucky's neutering next week and now kit has all of her shots. This beach is pretty great given how clean it was and the fact it was an off leash dog beach. Usually beaches that allows dogs are very small and not well kept so this place definitely lived up to its reputation. 

Lucky and Kit had so much fun today! All of the dogs there were actually much friendlier than my dog park. I highly recommend it to people who are in the area although look up the weather before you come because Florida's weather is very fickle and it rains all the time. 

https://youtu.be/qqWcQheHRXk



















































we had a loaner car from the dealership and it was a hatchback or what id call our clown car because it was a tiny hybrid that had two big dogs. 








They say LGDs are very loyal but I think Kit wanted to leave with this family. So funny how different she is than Sahara. Lucky was quite well behaved and always by my side. He is my loyal furry buddy for life! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

